# Donaueschinger Musiktage



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Let's talk Contemporary. I want to hear people's views on the yearly contemporary Music Fest and the accompanying CD releases.
Anyone here been? I know some of you buy the boxsets. Any favourite years or pieces that have stood out for you more than others. 

Right now I'm watching the World Premiere recording of Simon Steen-Anderson's Piano
concerto. I'm quietly thrilled that NEOS have included a DVD with this year's SACDs.

Last night I listened to Friedrich Cerha's Nacht and it gave me goosebumps. Mr Cerha is about 90 and I'd never heard of him until yesterday. 

Anyway I've got lots of listening to do with this 2014 set? So I'll leave the floor open and look forward to reading other peeps more coherent thoughts. :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Oops - meant this for main forum. Please can it be moved.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've heard bits and pieces of the boxed sets via Spotify and I'm intrigued enough to buy. I'm glad you started this thread as I'm not sure which year's set is a good place to begin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2016)

I think some guy said he'd gone...
http://www.talkclassical.com/40035-music-today-3.html
(post 45 and 57)

I got the 2010 box set because of the Haas piece but I pretty much think it's all really good. I'm sure I'll indulge again. (The booklet was substantial too)


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

I have all the recordings on my iPod (1990-2014, and the 12-disc "75 Jahre" anthology) now, and have 2013 and 2014 sets on CD/DVD sitting right next to me 

Nearly everything on these sets is the cream of the crop, and I can think of no better, more consistent way for finding new music (IMO, not even the Grawemeyers are this consistently awesome).


----------

